# Who sells the most LT 's and GT's in order of sales



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Who do think sells the most in order from the top down. The order I think would be:
1. American Yard Products (Craftsman, Polan, Hus.)
2. Murray (Stanley, Murray)
3. John Deere
4. MTD (Troy-bilt, YardMachines Cub Cadet, Bolens, any other I cannot think of)
5. Simplicity (Snapper and Simplicity)
6. Gravely

The order maybe urned around on the JD, Mtd but I think that JD makes more money on the tractors they do sell.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Well*

I would have to say
1- MTD (Troy-built, YardMachines Cub Cadet, Bolens, and any other I cannot think of)
2 - American Yard Products (Craftsman, Polan, Hus.)
3 - John Deere
4 - Murray (Stanley, Murray)
5 - Simplicity (Snapper and Simplicity)
6 - Gravely

Over here anyways MTD product are big. Sears sells a lot but not as much as MTD. Murray also sells alot and until this year they would have been in 3rd instead of 4th. But since John Deere came out with the Ls i have seen more JDs this year then Murray's. Haven seen to many Simplicity here but we do have a lot of snappers and since Simplicity bought out Snapper we may see more Simplicity's around here because there isnt to many Simplicity dealers here. I also don't see to many Gravely here to the ones i do see are at least 5 years old or older and not many ride on tractor mainly the old walk behinds. The Gravely's are a beast and would last for ever cause they are made like a tank. :smiles: To bad they stop making the Tractors. 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*My guess would be that it's regional*

Around here it's:

1. MTD
2. American Yard Products
3. Murray
4. John Deere
5. Simplicity


:truth:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Of course, with Home Depot selling John Deere, JD could be higher on that scale...


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*world wide sales*

I would say it probly goes like this

1. MTD
2. John Deere
3.Murray
4. AYP
5,Simplicity

I have seen alot of MTD variants all across this world. And you will see alot of JD's in Europe and South Africa and Central and South America. You will see alot of Simplicities in Europe. You will also see alot of Murrays in Europe and South Africa. MTD and JD have a Lions share of the profits in Australia Then Kubota. You will see alot of AYP in Europe as Husqvarna and Johansons


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

I would say...

1) HD
2) Lowes
3) Walmart


Oh, did you mean something else?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*tisenberg*

That was good:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :winky: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

What I was told at the Cub Meeting in Ohio by a Cub employee during a sesions on lawn tractors, Deere sold over 250,000 green mowers through HD. All the facts of who's largest is anyone's guess. With Murray closing it's Tennessee plant and moving to China, we'll have to wait and see, I hope their sales fall. I know that MTD is very interested in what will happen and who knows who will follow. I seen a Korean tractor manufacturer that markets tractors in the US under Branson and Century names is building some complete John Deere tractors in their plant. They have a video online. http://www.kukje21.co.kr/english/video/56k.asf for 56K
http://www.kukje21.co.kr/english/video/300k.asf for fast connections


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey tisenberg, I think you forgot one in the store sales
1. Sears
2. HD
3. Lowes
4. Wallyworld:clown: :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

amicks
That was very interesting they said they would have 10% of the world market in the 21st century. I really liked how they show up in their green and yellow service trucks got out and ran up to the tractor and started working:lmao: that was a site. I'm glad i have DSL that was an 11 min video they are even ISO certified.:truth: I thought Yanmar was the only ones making tractors for JD. Are they making them for sale here or over seas.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Around Here, It seems to be....

1- MTD, Yardman, Yard Machines, Cub Cadet, Bolens, and Troy Bilt. 
(*MTD & Yardman* sold by Wal-Mart, K-Mart, Home Depot, and several area Hardware Stores. *Cub Cadet* sold by a dealer, *Bolens* Unavailable in this area)


2 - Simplicity & Snapper
(*Snapper* not sold in area, but *Simplicity* sold by 6-8 dealers within 30 miles of me, including a HUGE one.)


3- American Yard Products--Craftsman, Poulan, Husqvarna.
(*Craftsman* sold by local Sears franchise, with Service almost impossible. *Husqvarna* sold by LARGE local Dealer, *Poulan* not sold in area


4 - John Deere
(*L series* sold ONLY at Home Depot, *Everything but L's* sold by several Local JD Dealers, who won't service the L's from Home Depot)


5 - Murray 
(*Murray's* are sold by Wal-Mart, K-Mart, and Fleet Farm)



I thought *Gravely* was out of business, as I haven't heard their name around here in years.....


If what you're asking is which *STORE* sells the most tractors... The answer is easy, as our local Wal-Mart sells more tractors (mostly MTD) than anybody else. Service is available 4 blocks away.

At Home Depot, they sell 3-4 *MTD's* for every * L series*, because of the service issue. The same dealer that fixes Wal-Mart's *MTD's* will also fix Home Depot's *MTD's*

The only JD dealer willing to do set-up and repair on the *"L"* is 105 miles away, while a JD dealer 6 blocks from Home Depot won't touch them. Obviously, this impacts the number of *L's* sold by Home Depot. 

Nationwide, the *"L"* is obviously a hit, but here, people avoid them like the plague...


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody, I think they sell them here too. Maybe a Deere dealer will let us know.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Korean made JDs*

The Korean Made JD are not sold or maketed in the USA. They are marketed and sold in Asia and the South Pacific under a contract agreement with JD. So don't worry the 4210 and above and the X-series and Below tractors are still made in the USA.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

Thanks Sergeant
They can keep there Korean Made Tractors:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Are those what they call grey market tractors????

:clown: 

From what I have heard they are pretty good tractors but all the instructions are in their native language and if you need parts they are real hard to get. I think there were some threads on GW and the lawn site. 

:usa:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just some info for you guys.

The Massey fergison garden tractors are made by Simplicity. That probably bumps them up a bit. Also Gravely has got to be pretty low, but they do have a pretty good size line of ZTR's, so that may bump them up also. As for MTD, and AYP? I would put them up on top. They sell a TON of tractors, under a TON of names. A lot of low end "store name" tractors go out the door everyday, and most are made by those two co's. Now my fav? I bet Ingersoll, sells less then Greavely. Just not to many dealers out there, and NO advertising. It's to bad, becouse they make an AWSOME tractor.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Just some info for you guys.
> 
> The Massey fergison garden tractors are made by Simplicity. That probably bumps them up a bit. Also Gravely has got to be pretty low, but they do have a pretty good size line of ZTR's, so that may bump them up also. As for MTD, and AYP? I would put them up on top. They sell a TON of tractors, under a TON of names. A lot of low end "store name" tractors go out the door everyday, and most are made by those two co's. Now my fav? I bet Ingersoll, sells less then Greavely. Just not to many dealers out there, and NO advertising. It's to bad, because they make an AW SOME tractor. *


The guy across the street bought a big old case GT about 15 years ago don't think it was new when he bought it. Never seen anybody else with one. Its a nice big GT hes never had any thing go wrong with it but there are no dealers around here that sell them. But they are very heavy duty and will last forever.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

All the Case Garden tractors are now handled through Ingersoll dealers. On the Ingersoll web site, they have a dealer locator. There may be one around, most are small dealers. If not, a lot of dealers work online also.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

BTW ingersoll owned the co sence 82-83. For years they used bolth the Case, and Ingersoll names on the tractors. My older one has mostly Case emblems on it, but with the ingersoll decales. My 87444 has almost all Ingersoll emblems, but still has two Case ones.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Paul,
I think an old worn out 446 in a basket would round out your collection.:smiles:


----------



## bigl22 (Sep 16, 2003)

*chinese tractor video*

no offense to the hard working men I saw on the video making tractors, I am surethey work hard for not alot of money-- but I say again tat if we all spend allof our money buying products made overseas due to the outrageous prices tha6t everything cost - then with at least 10 million good jobs goen from american manufacturig in the last few years[ with it being accelerated in the last 2-4 years -- then wwho is going to be able to buy things? you felllahs that are currently in the computer industry willl all see your jobs go away also to the hindus in calcutta in teh next 5-10 years-- my grandchildren need to study hard or they will be only some foriegn guy's servant -- already millions of men and women from central america own all the landscaping and yard service and cleaning jobs everywhere in the midwest and south west -- our kids will be what ?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *Paul,
> I think an old worn out 446 in a basket would round out your collection.:smiles: *


I bet my wife would have other ideas.  Plus, you are a little far for a road trip.


----------

